#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Patchkast voor theater

## Tomb

Om praktische redenen willen we een patchkast plaatsen voor onze theaterbelichting.
Lampen en dimmers wordem afgemonteerd op GST18 connectors. Naar noodzaak worden dan dimmerkanalen met lampen verbonden.
De kast is een 19" rack kast met afsluitbare voor- en achterdeur.
We zitten met een aantal vragen hieromtrent:
- dienen de vast-gemonteerde kabels van de lampen-stopkontakten eerst afgemonteerd te worden op een klemmenstrook?
- mag zo'n klemmenstrook (rijgklemmen) vrij in de kast geplaatst worden, bij voorbeeld op een 19" legbord? 
Heeft iemand toegang tot een theater patchkast? En zijn daar fotos van beschikbaar?
allen al bedankt!

----------


## jans

Beste Tomb,

Je hoeft de vaste bekabeling niet via een klemmenstrook te laten lopen.
Des te minder verbindingen des te minder storingsbronnen.
Let er wel op dat je slechts één kabel op een GST connector kunt aansluiten. Heb je meer dan zou ik dit wel via een klemmenstrook laten lopen dit is netter en funcioneler dan kabeldozen in een 19" kast.
Waar je wel om moet denken is de trekontlasting van deze bekabeling, dit kun je oplossen door onder of achter de GST aansluitingen een nato-baan te plaatsen waar je de bekabeling op vast zet.

----------


## Tomb

Vermits de dimmer kanalen 20A of 25A kunnen leveren willen we elk kanaal op 2 GST18 connectors afmonteren. De ontdubbeling per kanaal willen we graag via rijgklemmen uitvoeren. Heeft iemand een idee hoe je rijgklemmen in een 19inch patchkast monteert?
al bedankt, allemaal!

----------


## Carl

Een stuk DIN rail achterop een blindplaat?

----------


## Outline

20 of 25A per kanaal? Op 2 GST18's? Ik neem aan dat je 'm dan per GST18 afzekerd op 16A? Anders kunnen er zo maar dingen beginnen te smeulen en/of roken...

Riep er iemand: BRAND!!!! ?

----------

